

Jamie Dimon: Silicon Valley startups are coming to eat Wall Street's lunch - datashovel
http://www.businessinsider.com/jamie-dimon-shareholder-letter-and-silicon-valley-2015-4

======
11thEarlOfMar
I dare say, by they time they, "... analyze all of our competitors in
excruciating detail — so we can learn what they are doing and develop our own
strategies accordingly ..." these startups will collectively have moved the
ball downfield even further. So 'strategies' most likely just means
'acquisitions'.

~~~
datashovel
I wonder how much wall street is invested in silicon valley. If they're smart
I'd say "at least enough to matter". (ie. if we go down, you go down. Let's
just work together / be friends...)

